# Can't help feeling jealous :(



## maybebaby3

Every time I see a thread where someone announces they are having a girl I can't help feeling jealous and thinking 'why not me?' I hate myself for feeling like this :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Aww :( I think if I have another boy I'd feel the same. ( I have two boys ) is love a boy just as much but it's just the fact that its out last chance at having a daughter so I'm desperately hoping and praying for a girl.
I think it's a normal feeling though :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks girls. I hate feeling this way still. I have never suffered GD before :(


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

maybebaby3 said:


> Thanks girls. I hate feeling this way still. I have never suffered GD before :(

Awe sweetie I am so sorry!!!
I (although for me its the opposite I want a boy but think it's a girl) 
understand I want a boy soooo bad I get depressed and cry every time I have a dream about it not being a boy or anytime people guess girl. 
Its so bad that I don't really want to go to my ultrasound tom because I am so afraid I will spiral downhill if I don't hear what I want.


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs hun. I'm feeling the same I'm so so sure this baby is a boy now. 
Even seeing people guess girl on nub shots makes me jealous.
Theres a Mum at school with 2 girls and 2 boys, she just found out number 5 is a girl and she is moaning because she doesn't like girls. How lovely for your older 2 (who are 10 and 7) to hear you saying that. 
As lovely as it is to see and know that some people do get a girl after 2/3/4 or more boys I still feel jealous.


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

I still can't help hoping that at my 20wk scan next week they say my gender scan was wrong and its in fact a girl. His bits were very obvious tho. Oh I'm so ungrateful :(


----------



## bubbles82

I feel like this too every time I see girl announcements on the forum, and I don't even know what I'm having!


----------



## maybebaby3

Bubbles when do you find out?


----------



## bubbles82

maybebaby3 said:


> Bubbles when do you find out?

September when the little one makes an appearance! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Lol wow long time to wait! But nice surprise!


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh I feel envious when I see baby girls in prams/buggies :( when will this all pass :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know how you feel, I think it too :( It's not that you wouldn't love a boy, it's the not having a girl that is hard to deal with.


----------



## maybebaby3

I've got a DD already so that makes me feel even more selfish as I know some of you ladies don't have a DD at all. I was just desperate for her to have a sister. Now she will have 3 brothers!!!


----------



## laila 44

I totally get you! I have a dd and all I wanted is for her to have a sister! We found out this baby is another girl and I'm soooo happy. If it were a boy I would have felt a bit weird. However just popping over to the ethical losses section really puts things into perspective. I would have been happy with either just very happy that its a girl I wanted. I'm sure you'll feel better soon xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks Laila! You're right that you have to put things into perspective. I know I will love him to pieces!


----------



## embeth

I sometimes feel that :/ we went to Legoland recently and I cannot tell u how many family's I saw with two boys my age and a baby girl! Have to say though really starting to love the idea of my third baby boy ;) as this is our last there will always be part of me that sees little girls and wanders what my own would be like xx


----------



## embeth

bubbles82 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles when do you find out?
> 
> September when the little one makes an appearance! :)Click to expand...

Is that ur baby in ur avatar???? Looks v girly ;)


----------



## bubbles82

embeth said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles when do you find out?
> 
> September when the little one makes an appearance! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Is that ur baby in ur avatar???? Looks v girly ;)Click to expand...

Yep that's my little surprise right there! I've been told a lot it looks girly, which gets me excited but then I worry I've got my hopes up too much, and stupidly sometimes I feel guilty about it and even miss the little boy I've dreamed up in trying to accept it might be a boy!


----------



## maybebaby3

It's strange how our minds work! 

I have my 20wk scan on Monday and keep hoping maybe the private scan was wrong and its a girl! No chance I know realistically as I saw a very good potty shot! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I have to admit even though I didn't have GD with my 3rd I did at the end wonder if there was any chance the scan had been wrong even though I had seen his bits LOL


----------



## maybebaby3

Maybe once it's confirmed by a second person on Monday I will move on!


----------

